# more than just dp dr or dp dr?



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

hello guys

it all started in 9th grade imeediately i started getting exisitential thought like who am i?why i am here on earth? that resulted into panic attack.this continued for 1-2 weeks and i forgot all about that but today may be 1month back it started again and this time its too dangerous

i started getting existential thought all of sudden like

1.who am i?

2.why i am on earth?

everything started looking so strange to me as i am alien to world , every object looked strange this is so horrific feeling i cant explain

i also have ocd that lasted quite long

i came to realize why universe was made?what is point of our exisitence?

i just cant process fact that we all are same but different individual, our eyes sees different ,work different, everyone is his or her own person this fact is scaring me lot ,i am in severe depression

every moring i woke up i feel why i wake up with this soul? is this life? I FEEL STRANGE IN MY OWN BODY!!! AS IF A PERSON IS EXPERIENCING LIFE FOR FIRST TIME , I FELL LIKE I am going insane or is it psychosis. there are episodes where i completely forget who am i and work like robot on autopilot mode this os scared me alot ,i am having trouble in concentration ,my exams are near i have to study

every morning i try to understand how we can see through eye and interact and why every individual is his or her own person

my life is becoming hell please help

is this psychosis or am i insane ?

is it dp dr or other?

<i dont see things in 2d or fell disconnected>

EVERY ANSWER WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Katieaw21 (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't know what it is but I've felt EXACTLY the same. I was in a car park one evening and had the same deep scary thoughts as you, what's life,what are we doing, who are we, what's the point etc etc. I also started thinking about people a lot stupid observations leading me to think really cynically about everything. Like the fact that no one cares about anyone, people are only kind to make themselves feel better, everyone is selfish and can we ever be happy? Aren't we always waiting for it to get better or getting nostalgic and wanting to go back in time. They got worse at weekends or on long car journeys when my mind was left to wander. I felt like I was floating away from my body and from the world. It has improved since going back to school after the holidays but I still have dp because I just don't feel connected to people or my memories anymore. Similar to you I have exams soon and can't concentrate during revision. My advice therefore is keep busy and talk to people even if it feels odd and horrible. Get involved in the world around you as much as possible. Listen to music and sing the words in your head if the thoughts get really strong. Exercise and concentrate on the pain of it (running is painful I'm so unfit lol). Try to get lots of sleep. Do you know why you got this? Did it just suddenly come then or build up at all?


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

It start all of sudden and them increased gradually now it degrading but battle is long hope to recover soon


----------

